
Everything You Know About Fitness Is a Lie - stickhandle
https://www.mensjournal.com/features/everything-you-know-about-fitness-is-a-lie-20120504/
======
jasonkester
Previous 20 discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Everything%20You%20Know%20Abou...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Everything%20You%20Know%20About%20Fitness%20Is%20a%20Lie&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

... and the first of two with 300+ comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287213)

~~~
stickhandle
At this time of year, this one is always worth reading again.

------
magwa101
Off balance "single limb" exercises will work your entire body quickly with
great effect. Ex. one arm overhead lift while on one leg, amazing. Single leg
squats, romanian squats, holding a weight on one arm...jump rope. You can make
up a ton of these and they will force your core to engage for balance. They
are tiring (you sleep well) but are amazing and once mastered you have a deep
strength.

------
Jaruzel
> _Little-girl weak: a man doesn 't easily forget that kind of crack._

If and when I ever decide to get really fit (beyond my current every-few-days-
on-the-treadmill) the absolute LAST thing I will be wanting is some muscled-
headed ex-jock shouting insults at me.

If I can't get fit under my own steam, then no amount of stupid name calling
is going to encourage me.

~~~
DanAndersen
OK. Some people react to external criticism with seething resentment. Others
end up finding it a useful source of energy to push themselves into a new
state even if they are hating it in the moment. The continued "tough love"
approaches in traditionally masculine spaces like military boot camps suggests
it works for many.

~~~
tonyarkles
That’s really the mark of a good coach: being able to identify what’s good for
the individuals they’re coaching. “Don’t be a weak little girl!!!” works for
some “C’mon 5 more you’re almost there you’re awesome!” works for others.

